
Ed Snowden taught me to smuggle secrets past danger. Now I teach you (2014) - yuvmaoz
https://theintercept.com/2014/10/28/smuggling-snowden-secrets/
======
cstavish
Lee's mailing a bootable USB with Tails on it to Greenwald seems super risky.
I get that Greenwald isn't a tech savant, but instructing him to make his own
bootable drive after verifying checksums of the OS image would probably have
been a much better look, no?

~~~
subway
There are a number of both secure and insecure schemes for this, all depending
on how secure you deem your communication channels.

At the end of the day, you really need to send the data and/or checksums
across enough independent channels that you can be statistically certain the
recipient has more valid/secure data/checksums than invalid.

